# Bow rack



## BigJohnx13 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is an excellent idea. The storage box become your display box. Will look nice in a mancave


----------



## Kletos (Dec 11, 2014)

Absolutely LOVE the look of that, lb!









There's just something about the eclectic feel of the modern+traditional that really resonates!


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice, will be stealing this idea... thanks!


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea I’ll be doing something with it


----------



## prhtexas (Jul 22, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I like it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cump (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice work. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## barticus1973 (Oct 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Gettingold (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## sirtreysuf (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice work! I'll be doing this myself.


----------



## Ksimonis (Oct 12, 2017)

Sweet pick. I'm sure the wife appreciates it better too! I know mine would.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

I really like that colour on the Hoyts, and it the barnwood goes really well with it.


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Why not display such a cool item. Compound bows are a work of art. Now you can enjoy it when not shooting. Simply BRILLIANT!


----------



## itzfry (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## joshraymond74 (May 9, 2016)

nice


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

That is cool


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

Now that's a great idea! Looks awesome!


----------



## jon76 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, great idea.


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

That looks Hot, great idea, and great job!


----------



## schleprock (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job, the display box looks great! i like the idea of putting the photos in behind the bow


----------



## parkconner (Oct 9, 2018)

Sweet! Like the idea, got a new weekend project.


----------



## dutchd (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow that is really nice.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very well done [emoji106]

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubby1 (Feb 11, 2019)

piece of art right there


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## smtuss (Dec 9, 2018)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luiromcor (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice vintage look!


----------



## Joshingunow (Jul 29, 2015)

I really like this idea may try it with buy building and old wood crate out of barn wood and put some old black and white pics in background


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

I like the look of this. Definitely copying this.


----------



## TrappinJohn (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done


----------



## LTesnohlidek (Sep 21, 2017)

that looks great


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## daveyboy101 (Dec 26, 2018)

So cool Thanks for the idea Would move to display my bow rather than have it my case


----------



## Tbuckus (Feb 12, 2018)

Great idea
Do you have out hanging on a dowel, or just resting on the bottom board?


----------



## hwym11z (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool and rustic looking


----------



## Peyton-11 (Dec 25, 2017)

nice


----------



## Whit2292 (Dec 21, 2011)

nice work


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## Twlewis (Mar 13, 2019)

nice. I need to make something to hold our recurve bows.


----------



## notfilckr (Jan 21, 2019)

Great idea for displaying the bow, very classy.


----------



## Finnish person (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## robyeah (Jan 2, 2016)

I want to do this, but I think I need some better trophy pics first


----------



## Bassmaster29 (Apr 3, 2018)

Great idea!!


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

that's amazing


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

might have to hang mine in the man cave


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

I like it


----------



## hedgehog23 (Feb 24, 2014)

The pictures are a nice touch


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it...there goes my weekend. I can only hope to come up with something as good looking as that.


----------



## ksvajv (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice rack.


----------



## bkdR1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Jimmy_o80 (Nov 25, 2018)

rustic display - gold


----------



## JGC1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## saracenob13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hats a great idea, I’ll be copying that


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice


----------



## John_hessell (Mar 12, 2019)

Awesome! Do you have any plans or dimensions?


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up


----------



## blazer23 (Sep 6, 2016)

I’ve gotta build a few of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Pard (Jul 23, 2018)

That looks good


----------



## tomserbus (Dec 17, 2017)

This is cool! Posting for reminder.


----------



## badger45 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice! Stealing this idea, for sure. It seems a waste to hide my bow away on a hook in the hunting closet.


----------



## bvfd458 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

A rustic display. Neat!


----------



## srf (May 3, 2019)

Might have to build a 4 compartment case for the family's bows!


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Cool !!!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice project. That is a great way to show off a bow that you are proud of!


----------



## evan711 (Dec 26, 2016)

Cool idea, i need to build something to display my bow


----------



## gizmo666 (Jan 27, 2018)

Christmas decoration antlers I took off an ornament works ok









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## aknoche (Jan 12, 2015)

this is neat


----------



## gizmo666 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not much diy needed on my part as I'm not great at making things but it works and looks OK imo

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Phoenix919 (Jul 8, 2017)

The display box on the wall is a great idea. Might have to put up a couple in the basement. No need for artwork on the wall then.


----------



## Gambrosich (Jun 19, 2019)

That's a good idea, keeping it a little rustic really shows off the bow


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

decorative for sure. nice


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Well done


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Awesome idea


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Great idea....


----------



## Judd1980 (Oct 30, 2018)

Turned out nice!


----------



## thodosi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Coreyjordan11 (Jul 19, 2015)

great idea


----------



## zfish11 (Jun 30, 2019)

Dang that is really cool


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks Very Nice!!!


----------



## ALhoyt (Nov 23, 2018)

Love that rustic look, and the vertical mount looks killer


----------



## Papp (Jun 26, 2019)

Perfect


----------



## deerocks254 (Jun 21, 2019)

I want to build something similar. next thing to do on the "when i have free time list"


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

I dig it


----------



## mfinch (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdhunter24 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stealing this idea in 3... 2... 1...


----------

